# How much do you spend every season?



## seriouscat

So far:

~2250 on tickets / pass and lessons.

~750 on condos/ hotels.

~at least 500 on food / drinks probably much higher.

~ 1100 on gas. 

Little over 30 days from Calgary.

This thread is depressing


----------



## Banjo

Yup....depressing. 

Although my numbers are small because I am a complete dirtbag...

$1300 lift tickets/pass (loyalty cards and cheap tickets off kijiji)

$300accommodation (FYI done get a kitchenette at Mary's Motel in Golden they are garbage...go for the regular room with mic and fridge and bring a crock pot!)

$300 on food and booze (Old Mil & Fireball, oatmeal, sandwiches, and crock pot chilli)

$200 on gas

the costs are low cause I always organize groups of 3 or 4 and will stay in a dump.

Im at 26 days outa calgary.


----------



## MarshallV82

570/300 - Passes (Epic pass and Terry Peak, SD)
3000~ - 2 - 1 1/2 week trips (UT) (AZ, Lake Tahoe) 
1500~ - getting to the local mtns from Denver since the start of the season.
1500 on new gear since I'm a gear whore.

If we're including booze/weed and food I really can't guess. A lot higher than the rest I assume.


Rough estimates, I honestly do not keep track of my spending, I do that enough at work! I always have leftover and just make a point to put X amount towards savings/investments.


From Golden Colorado, ride 3-5 times a week normally. I'm a PM so my job is pretty flexible if the project is going well. Some years are great some suck. Last year I got maybe 20 days, this year I'm well past 50 just counting Key/Breck/Abasin


----------



## poutanen

30 days so far for me with another 5 coming this week. 40 should be easy to hit but I'm still hoping for 50 for the year!!! :yahoo:

Season pass to Kicking Horse, Fernie, Kimberley, Nakiska and Lake Louise: $1300 incl tax

Transportation: Work truck

Accommodations: Probably at about $1000 for the year so far, it's all fun stuff...

Add in food and gear and I'm usually around $4000-5000 a season. I wouldn't trade it for the world. Best investment I make every year...


----------



## Argo

For myself? $659 epic pass, $250 new smokin board. $200 new boots. $250 bindings.. Pretty much annual. 127 days so far. 85 on vail. 

Family, add mine for my wife too.... She usually gets some new clothes too so add $500 to that. She is at 35 days.

Son gets usually 3-5 boards a year, 3 new bindings, 3 new boots. Who knows how many outfits. Boards might total $800, bindings $500, boots$500 and new outfits about $500. His coaching is $5000. Travel for comps so far about $3000. He has won about $10k this year in cash/prizes. First year of competing. It almost pays for itself now, maybe in a couple more years. He's at 145 days or so since October 

Spending endless hours/days/months on the mountains as a family is really all that matters and is priceless....


----------



## atr3yu

$0 on season pass, work covers it
$80 on gas, I live 15min from the hill
$0 on hotels, I sleep at home

Will have 28 days on snow come this weekend. Should be 34 by end of season. Also doing 2 days at Baldface end of March, $0, through work. 

I live in Nelson, BC.


----------



## MarshallV82

Argo said:


> For myself? $659 epic pass, $250 new smokin board. $200 new boots. $250 bindings.. Pretty much annual. 127 days so far. 85 on vail.
> 
> Family, add mine for my wife too.... She usually gets some new clothes too so add $500 to that. She is at 35 days.
> 
> Son gets usually 3-5 boards a year, 3 new bindings, 3 new boots. Who knows how many outfits. Boards might total $800, bindings $500, boots$500 and new outfits about $500. His coaching is $5000. Travel for comps so far about $3000. He has won about $10k this year in cash/prizes. First year of competing. It almost pays for itself now, maybe in a couple more years. He's at 145 days or so since October
> 
> Spending endless hours/days/months on the mountains as a family is really all that matters and is priceless....


I wish I was your son! That's awesome. He's only 14 right?


----------



## Banjo

Argo said:


> For myself? $659 epic pass, $250 new smokin board. $200 new boots. $250 bindings.. Pretty much annual. 127 days so far. 85 on vail.
> 
> Family, add mine for my wife too.... She usually gets some new clothes too so add $500 to that. She is at 35 days.
> 
> Son gets usually 3-5 boards a year, 3 new bindings, 3 new boots. Who knows how many outfits. Boards might total $800, bindings $500, boots$500 and new outfits about $500. His coaching is $5000. Travel for comps so far about $3000. He has won about $10k this year in cash/prizes. First year of competing. It almost pays for itself now, maybe in a couple more years. He's at 145 days or so since October
> 
> Spending endless hours/days/months on the mountains as a family is really all that matters and is priceless....


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:

Livin the dream! "son, you can snowboard all you want....just take me along with you" hahaha! love it!


----------



## FireStarter451

atr3yu said:


> $0 on season pass, work covers it
> $80 on gas, I live 15min from the hill
> $0 on hotels, I sleep at home
> 
> Will have 28 days on snow come this weekend. Should be 34 by end of season. Also doing 2 days at Baldface end of March, $0, through work.
> 
> I live in Nelson, BC.


:eusa_clap::bowdown:

That's amazing. Lotta dudes on here are gonna be jealous lol that's really a sweet deal.


----------



## david_z

season pass somewhere like $500-750 depending on what one(s) I get

random day lift tickets to resorts not covered by pass(es) ~$100

airfare $250

lodging $1000 (usually includes one 4-6 day trip out west and several overnight/weekend trips closer to home)

Gear $500-700 

I'm riding somewhere like ~35 days per season.

Gas & incidentals... no idea. Let's say $700 just to keep it nice and even.


Fuck me. That works out to $100 per day, and most of these "days" are on shitty midwest hills. Well, the obvious way to save money is to not buy two new pairs of pants in February and a new board in March...


----------



## BigmountainVMD

$150 on tickets in PA, free pass for teaching in Maine, $400 in gas to get everywhere, $0 on lodging (hotels are too expensive, if I don't have a couch or friend to crash with, I probably wouldn't go.)

35 days in... just rode what will probably be my last day on Monday... that is about $16 per day, + 15 to 30 a day for food/drink.


----------



## mixie

$650 season pass

$1750 for ski lease (Nov-June) 

gas? no idea? 

Gear? new bindings for 100 and a pair of bomber goretex patagucchis on sale %50 off...still were $200 fml...


Days? 

sigh...last year was well over 50 for the same pass/condo deal. This year? maybe 20? sigh....Ive had distractions at home this season :huh:


----------



## bamfb2

mixie said:


> $650 season pass
> 
> $1750 for ski lease (Nov-June)
> 
> gas? no idea?
> 
> Gear? new bindings for 100 and a pair of bomber goretex patagucchis on sale %50 off...still were $200 fml...
> 
> 
> Days?
> 
> sigh...last year was well over 50 for the same pass/condo deal. This year? maybe 20? sigh....Ive had distractions at home this season :huh:



How many days do you get on that ski lease for $1750? Sounds cheap as hell.


----------



## KansasNoob

This season will be just over $1000 for me, for 7 days of board time... :blink:

Living this far from CO sucks.


----------



## mixie

bamfb2 said:


> How many days do you get on that ski lease for $1750? Sounds cheap as hell.




unlimited days from Nov4th-June4th. I can go up when ever I want. 

I also get 14 guest days. I share a condo 2+2 condo with 7 other people. So Im often sleeping in a bunk bed in a loft with other people (I know them all, though) Weekends it's not unusual for 6-10 people to be packed in. But I do 99% of my riding weekdays and rarely see my fellow condo mates. 


For example this week Im going up sunday night and coming home wed. There will only be one other person up there...but probably be a filthy mess from weekend traffic lol. 

We have an email list where we all talk about who is going up when and where we're sleeping. It's sometims a bit drama filled in regards to cleaning and drinking other people beer but yeah, it's cheap. One person owns it and the rest of us sign a lease with him. We're mostly all buddies.  Makes for Good times!!


----------



## neni

Around 30-40 days:
600$ seasons pass
250$ gas
450$ beer and sausages
0$ lodging (we've a little alpine cabine some meters below a slope)

Makes around 40$ per day


----------



## OldDog

Just about $4300 total so far and I leave for Utah in just over a week.

$570 Pass
$600 Gas (mountain and back is $30 worth)
$100 Lesson (got another free one cuz I bitched)
$200 Beer, Booze, Food at the lodge (probably more)

The remaining $2800+ is gear...

I'll have 20 days come Sunday. I hope to get 24 total counting Utah but that might be a stretch. I won't even count the trip to Utah (visiting family and shit) but probably at least another $500 - $600 in passes, food, & gas.

So, let's just call it ~$5000 for 24 days. Christ don't tell my wife!...

I live in Northern BC.

*Fuck everytime I go to click post I think of some other shit I bought and up the numbers!... I give... Post...


----------



## wernersl

Season Pass - 469
Gas - maybe 200
Food/Drink - no idea - would have done that whether I was riding or not.
Heavenly lift tix (2 days) - 150
New boots early season price - 95
Total...just under a grand.

Getting to ride 15 Days without much of a fight from the wife - Priceless

For everything else, theres Mastercard.


----------



## Joe77

Got my earlybird 2013/14 full season pass for $299 two weeks ago. It will cost $599 if I wait till then. $20 round trip gas to the resort plus $15 food and coffee money multiplied by at least 10 trips. That's $650 for the whole next season.


----------



## kaborkian

Lets see...about 18 days boarding

$400. season pass
$500 airfare twice
$1000 my share of about 18 nights in condo
$250 my share of a rental car 20 days
$400 or so, food and drinks
$550 new board (unplanned, broke mine and bought new at base shop)
$100 gloves, tore mine

So $3200 / 18 = $175 per day


----------



## Argo

MarshallV82 said:


> I wish I was your son! That's awesome. He's only 14 right?



13 actually. Not a bad life for any of us.


----------



## Irahi

1800 for season passes for the wife and I
2700 and counting for gas
2200 or so on gear
300 for x rays and physical therapy (fuck off shoulder damage)

$7000 total for the season so far, at 89 days with another 40 at least left in the season. Comes out to about $80 per day for two people.


----------



## Deacon

$400 for my pass, plus i got two free guest passes... -$80?
Maaaaybe $40 in gas, it's 12 miles to the hill.
Probably $300 on food or beer

I think I'm at 15 days or so...


----------



## Jollybored

Heh this is an expensive sport isn't it.

Roughly 20-30 days - Say 25.
Season pass = $550
Accommodation = $100pn (cheaper if there is more of us) 
Food = $30per day
Gas = $160 a trip

Holy crap, ~$5720. I split the gas/accommodation where I can but man thats crazy when you look at it in one go :dizzy:


----------



## Joe77

The Deacon said:


> Maaaaybe $40 in gas, it's 12 miles to the hill.
> Probably $300 on food or beer


Per trip? Seems like you got a big ride and appetite.


----------



## Noreaster

$530 Epic local pass
$300 my local mtn pass
$1800 plane tickets
$1200-1300 transportation (shuttle or car rental/gas/tolls)

I own a place in Breck and have a good friend in Whistler so I usually try to spend 5-6 weeks in Colorado and at least 10 days in BC in addition to riding locally in NY/NJ and VT.


----------



## Deacon

Joe77 said:


> Per trip? Seems like you got a big ride and appetite.


I'm a growing boy! 
No, that's a total. I usually just catch lunch or dinner depending when I go, and a beer or two with it. No biggie. :laugh:


----------



## mhaas

339 for a pass to Brighton and I hitch up or bum rides most of the time. But I figure Ive probably spent about 2-300 dollars on gas getting to the canyon mouth/driving up myself. 73 days and counting Probably rode at least one untracked line 65 of those days. I used to keep track of this stuff when I lived in Illinois and the number was in the couple thousands to ride about 25-30 times a year. Eventually I think Im gonna abandon the pass all together and use the split full time but Im lazy/a sucker for easy pickings right now.


----------



## stickz

$500 on lift tickets 
$120 on gas
$0 lodging 
$130 food
$1200 on gear ( traded for my element rx on CL)

12 days my first season.


----------



## Efilnikufesin

Ugh, I try not to think about it, going to hit 40 days when I go thurs and fri this week and planning on making several trips to Tuck's once the resorts finally close. Probably about 3 grand or so between a few trips season pass and gas. Another grand on some of the gear I bought this year. 4k or so this year.


----------



## TopThriller

Lets see:
Around 50 days on snow this year
Season Pass: $350
Gas: $150ish
Food: usually just eat snow
New board: $100

Trip to CO: $600ish

With CO: $1200
Without: $600 
Located in MO btw


----------



## jliu

david_z said:


> Fuck me. That works out to $100 per day, and most of these "days" are on shitty midwest hills. Well, the obvious way to save money is to not buy two new pairs of pants in February and a new board in March...


Haha...well minus gear you're not bad...its the gear that kills us all...heh



Jollybored said:


> Heh this is an expensive sport isn't it.
> 
> Roughly 20-30 days - Say 25.
> Season pass = $550
> Accommodation = $100pn (cheaper if there is more of us)
> Food = $30per day
> Gas = $160 a trip
> 
> Holy crap, ~$5720. I split the gas/accommodation where I can but man thats crazy when you look at it in one go :dizzy:


Yea...this yr I've spent the most on boarding...and I was thinking to myself...how does everyone else do it?



Argo said:


> 13 actually. Not a bad life for any of us.


The little ripper yet close to getting a sponsor? At first when you were listing out all the new gear every yr I thought u were joking. Then when I realized you weren't and i thought he was spoiled :laugh:...then you mentioned the prize money..and it became more justifiable...hah


----------



## mtl20

99$ night season pass at crappy local hill
75$ for 2 trip to other mountain
about 100$ for gaz
200$ for gear,boots and glove

went maybe 10-12 time


----------



## 509-pow

atr3yu said:


> $0 on season pass, work covers it
> $80 on gas, I live 15min from the hill
> $0 on hotels, I sleep at home
> 
> Will have 28 days on snow come this weekend. Should be 34 by end of season. Also doing 2 days at Baldface end of March, $0, through work.
> 
> I live in Nelson, BC.


where do i apply!?!?!?!?

$450 on season pass. 
$40 gas everytime= around $900, 2:30 drive each time about 21 times
food=? prob over 100
gear prob around $400
thats it dont sleep anywhere but my house.


----------



## atr3yu

509-pow said:


> where do i apply!?!?!?!?
> 
> $450 on season pass.
> $40 gas everytime= around $900, 2:30 drive each time about 21 times
> food=? prob over 100
> gear prob around $400
> thats it dont sleep anywhere but my house.


If you are keen to move to Canada and are an experienced IT systems admin we are hiring actually.


----------



## chomps1211

It's only my second full season and early on someone told me "NEVER DO THE MATH!!!"  I think he was right cuz on occasion I have & I really can't afford to be this irresponsible with my limited finances!  :laugh:

I don't want to have to face the realization that I can't afford to participate in this sport!! :blink: _Denial_!!! Not just a river in Egypt!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## brucew.

I don't even want to think about it


----------



## Extremo

I budget $2000 a year for snowboarding, and each year I exceed that. Now that I think about it, I'd rather not think about it.


----------



## Starky

So far about £3000. And it will keep climbing as try to get to local dome as often as possible. Yeah actually I'd rather not think about it.


----------



## aiidoneus

For two of us:

Lift Passes / Tickets: $4000

Hotels: $3000

Gas: $500

Plane tickets: $2000

Equipment:

New NS Cobra: $500ish
New NS Lotus: $500ish
New boots: $280x2
New Jacket: $400
New snowshoes: $125x2
New pants: $200x2

Next year I am going to try and spend less ....

Edit: about 70 days on snow
Edit 2: I hate this thread, money well spent .. but fuck


----------



## Snow Hound

My 13 days this season cost me the equivalent of around $4000 - no new gear either. That's how it goes when you live in a country with no mountains.


----------



## Magnum626

I'm refusing to do the math. The local mountain where I have my $199 free weekday pass is about 210 miles round trip. I did like 15 days there. My car only takes super which is abour $4.20/gal. So maybe $45 on gas each trip depending on how fast I drive. Not to mention food or dinner afterwards.

I went to utah for around 375. Brighton, Snowbird and Park City. Forgot how much more lift tickets were out on the big mountains. Didnt even do the math for the drinking and eating at the resorts.

Did a trip to Tahoe and rode Heavenly for 4 days but only paid $350 for those 4 tickets. But it was a short notice trip and the airfare was a bit pricey. So total spent was a little over 2k with food,hotel,car rental, airfare etc...

It's exponentially cheaper when you live near a real mountain....makes me so jelly of you other guys. And I only did 17 days so far.

But, it's so worth it. Once the snow is gone I'm sad all over again and hope for next season.


----------



## Sassicaia

Hotels: 4000
Food/Drinks: $7500
Passes: $3800
Gear this year: $4000
Misc: $2000

...so apx 20k after the whole smoke is over, but that is taking into account both my GF and I. Seemed to be about the same as last year without trying to be more or less.


----------



## mtl20

Sassicaia said:


> Hotels: 4000
> Food/Drinks: $7500
> Passes: $3800
> Gear this year: $4000
> Misc: $2000
> 
> ...so apx 20k after the whole smoke is over, but that is taking into account both my GF and I. Seemed to be about the same as last year without trying to be more or less.


the fuck 7500 for foods and drinks,haha. I dont think i spend that much on food in a year.


----------



## Sassicaia

mtl20 said:


> the fuck 7500 for foods and drinks,haha. I dont think i spend that much on food in a year.


Eating out and drinking wine is almost half the reason we enjoy travelling. Half of our boarding is done travelling so we always eat out and drink (to much). It would certainly be the smart place to cut.


----------



## NightRider2613

Between gas, trips, food, gear, lift tickets, and my season pass to the local southern PA mountains, I don't dare venture a guess. Although I will say that whatever the cost is, in my opinion, it is worth every damn penny and I will continue to spend it as long as I am breathing. Next year will be a bit less costly though as I joined Ski Patrol and now get my season pass and food for free. :thumbsup:

I am currently at 39 days with a few more left to go, and that includes time lost due to a separated shoulder. It has been an awesome season, and I am already looking forward to next year. First though, the shoulder healed enough to ride comfortably so it is time for Park City at the end of next week! :yahoo:


----------



## CassMT

as little as possible, LOL

but still, a couple grand all told

next year will be more, i want a new everything, and a splitboard, avy gear and an airbag, and....and...and.......


----------



## Argo

Sassicaia said:


> Eating out and drinking wine is almost half the reason we enjoy travelling. Half of our boarding is done travelling so we always eat out and drink (to much). It would certainly be the smart place to cut.


Before moving to the mtns a couple years ago we would spend 20-30k a year in travel/lodging for snowboard trips too. It's cheaper to live in the mtns, just gotta find a mtn close to a place that has a job for you.


----------



## neni

CassMT said:


> next year will be more, i want a new everything, and a splitboard, avy gear and an airbag, and....and...and.......


Don't want to think about next season... will be awfully expensive... cat holiday in Canada, a split and an other yet to determine groomer board... wait a minute! Want to think about next season every day :yahoo:


----------



## CassMT

neni said:


> cat holiday in Canada


Baldface is on my bucket list..really not crazy-expensive surprisingly...just read they access 32,000 acres! thats 12 times the mountain i rode now, that'll do!


----------



## neni

CassMT said:


> Baldface is on my bucket list..really not crazy-expensive surprisingly...just read they access 32,000 acres! thats 12 times the mountain i rode now, that'll do!


Baldface or Lake Louis


----------



## Triple8Sol




----------



## Nordica-k2

Triple8Sol said:


>


Hah.....yes!


----------



## areveruz

only 30 days this season. losing the stoke only being able to go to the little local hill 20 minutes away. had 60 last season. anyway..

$200 pass
$150 gas
so yeah $350.. i couldn't imagine spending what you all spend.


----------



## Joe77

areveruz said:


> so yeah $350.. i couldn't imagine spending what you all spend.


After seeing what others spend here on this sport, I probably would never want in on it if I saw this thread before I started. I thought I spend too much on MTB with the complicated equipment that's involved with it but this gives me a different perspective on how totally different sports are.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Joe77 said:


> After seeing what others spend here on this sport, I probably would never want in on it if I saw this thread before I started. I thought I spend too much on MTB with the complicated equipment that's involved with it but this gives me a different perspective on how totally different sports are.


are you talking mtb or...dh is crazy expensive

sb this year...abit of unusual in that got a splitty with all the avy stuff

usually about 30 days/season

food 100
gas 300
pass 280
gear 2300


----------



## Joe77

wrathfuldeity said:


> are you talking mtb or...dh is crazy expensive


I'm surounded by the foothills with lots of trails from cross country to downhill so there's not much gas, food and pass money spent. DH trails are free too and i shuttle with friends. Maybe once a year I go to Northstar or Mammoth for a 2-day pass.

For me I spend bike equipment every couple years close to what others here spend yearly for snowboard trips and my yeary bike trip expenses costs the same as my basic snowboard equipment. Like I said both are totally different.


----------



## Argo

I dun know man, I rode xc and dh last spring, summer and fall....probably 4-5 days a week. It was expensive as hell. It's only $99 for the season bike haul on vail. Bikes are $2-5k each for something decent. On two bikes I replaces 5 tires, 3 rims, 2 derailers, one rear shock(warranty), one front shock(warranty), all sorts of shoes(mud tears that shit up), pads, helmets...... Easily $15 grand with the 2 bikes.....


----------



## tj_ras

I chuckle at everybody who sighs or is sad over spending 3000+$ for a season......an entire 5000$ snowboarding season is still cheaper then my summer activity, i could spend 5000$ in a week during the summer....racecars are too expensive, im starting to just snowboard more instead.


----------



## Bigfoot

areveruz said:


> only 30 days this season. losing the stoke only being able to go to the little local hill 20 minutes away. had 60 last season. anyway..
> 
> $200 pass
> $150 gas
> so yeah $350.. i couldn't imagine spending what you all spend.


Right on. 

I spent about $1500.00 this season but that included some new gear and season passes. 

2013/2014 should cost about $560.00 (for myself and my daughter). I live about 12 miles from where we ride so gas is minimal in the Honda Civic.


----------



## S4Shredr

A good amount this year, but soooo worth it.

New Board/Bindings: $600
Season Pass: $650
VT Condo for Season: $1200
Switzerland Trip: ~$2500
Colorado Trip: $600
Gas: ~$1,200

Total: $6,750

Days riding: ~45

Damn, did not realize it was that much until I wrote this post but its just money and I did what I wanted to so I'm stoked!


----------



## Nordica-k2

Whister from Aus this year


1750- Flights 
+300- Extra bags
1500-Accom / Passes
2000- Food

5, 550 AUD ~


----------



## StrattonRider

my family's season passes are $3200
Food- i would guess like $1500+
gas- ~2200 (5 hours from the mountain)
lodging- $0 we have a 2nd house

total days- 22( if there is snow after easter i want like 24 or 26)


----------



## neshawnp

Cost: $2400
Trips: blue
Total days on snow: 41 days (projected)
Residency: ONT Canada


----------



## Lifted

Free pass - work

Free gas - comes with a bus pass ~ 20 min.

New board - $345

Beer is my biggest expense by far, we do get one mixed drink or beer for $1 every day after 4 though. Scored a 40oz coozie so I've been leaning twards the 40's during our polish horseshoes after work get downs. 

104 days as of today

Rent and food are normal cost of living.

First tracks daily. I get out an hour before the mountain opens to the public

Moral of the story.. Get a job at a mountain at a ski resort. Not Jackson though. It sucks, tell your friends


----------



## Soul06

I haven't and dont get to ride nearly as much as most of you.

I've only had 7 days out. Closest slopes to me are about 2 hours away but I ride almost exclusively in VT which is 5hrs or better.

Lift tickets - $700
New Board (new 2013 Custom X) - $405


----------



## boarderaholic

Depends on when and where I go. If it's just to the local hill, it's usually just the cost of gas for that trip since I work there. The last trip I made was in Mid-February, and that trip cost about $300. That included lift tickets, food, gas, and the hotel. On average though, if I head to the mountains for a day trip, it's usually the cost of a half day lift ticket, gas, and maybe some food.


----------



## Greyvdub

hmm this year was rough.

2 days at Hunter MTN = 180 (with bus from NYC)
2 days at Snowshoe = 500 (with lodging with GF)
4 days in Steamboat/Winterpark = (650 all in with flight)
10 (6 on mtn) days in Austria/Germany = (2000 all in)

14 days on the mtn for ~3,300


----------



## bamfb2

Greyvdub said:


> hmm this year was rough.
> 
> 14 days on the mtn for ~3,300


Hey, you killed it on the quality over quantity scale though.


----------



## Jasen

Myself , Wife & 2 daughters. From Brisbane Australia.
Airfares to Mammoth Ca. $9000
Accomodation on slope. $4200 2 weeks
Car hire $1200 Chev Silverado
Lift tickets ? 14 days , I don't remember
food $1000 approx.
Hospital $1600 Wife , 4 days into trip.
This is just the memorable expenses. 

Will be going to Perisher in June /July.
17 hour drive
a nights accomodation down & back
On snowaccomodation $2700 1 week
lift tickets approx $1200 

I got to stop . This is getting depressing.

I can't wait for it to start snowing.............. Are we there yet........Are we there yet


----------



## Starky

Wow $1600 on hospital bills! Hope she was ok? What happened?


----------



## Jasen

That was for 4 hours in Hospital ER getting x rays & them getting it wrong. Told she had fractured upperarm socked & torn ligaments. That finished her skiing for the trip.When back home had it checked out properly, compressed tendons, should have been exercised immediately, not put in sling. Your hospitals are soooooo expensive.


----------



## Starky

Not my hospital I'm not a native. It's a shame they didn't diagnose it correctly $1600 is a hell of a lot of money to get it wrong. Hope she's on the mend.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

1000 Hill Food and Beer (Torpedo and I don't believe in the brown bag)
1000 Season Pass
275 lift tickets at other mountains
500 Daughters Board/bindings
300 daughter's clothing
1400 in boards/bindings
1700 in clothes
200 in miscellaneous gear
600 gas

Yeah, I have spent at least $7000.00 this year but have most of the stuff I need for the next couple years. Likely closer to $7500.00. But this is my source of entertainment. You don't ever see me in Mexico, Jamaica or Cuba.

Approaching day 30 on the hills.


----------



## bamfb2

Jasen said:


> That was for 4 hours in Hospital ER getting x rays & them getting it wrong. Told she had fractured upperarm socked & torn ligaments. That finished her skiing for the trip.When back home had it checked out properly, compressed tendons, should have been exercised immediately, not put in sling. *Your hospitals are soooooo expensive.*


Welcome to America Jasen!


----------



## ARSENALFAN

bamfb2 said:


> Welcome to America Jasen!


Larry Kudlow and CNBC always say that "free market capitalism is the best path to prosperity."


----------



## jliu

Starky said:


> Wow $1600 on hospital bills! Hope she was ok? What happened?


I spent 1600 when i got hurt in VT...and it was for a urine sample, blood test, x-rays and a sandwich  Your US private health care is like the wild wild west. Its a good thing my company covers travel insurance.


----------



## Nordica-k2

Speaking of spending...

for 6-7 days worth of food (Takeout) would 500-600 CAD be enough?? $80-100/day for Whistler that is?


----------



## brandonicholson

Season pass: 240
Day tickets to other mountains: 120
Food:~200
Gas: around 100 going to other mountains, home mountain is a 12 minutes drive from home

Boots: 230
Bindings: 130

Days riding: Somewhere around 80


----------



## NWBoarder

Gas is my biggest expense. Just another reason why I'm glad I drive a Geo.


----------



## Bretfred

Never thought to add it up till this thread live in kansas travel to summit county usually with one other buddy.

pass 500
gas 500
hotel 500
food 500
new board 300
total prob a lil over 2.5k if i added lil shit
new bindings free birthday money
thats three trips and im frugel


----------



## WolfT

Probably around 3k, hotel and pass are major items


----------



## a4h Saint

Magnum626 said:


> I'm refusing to do the math. The local mountain where I have my $199 free weekday pass is about 210 miles round trip. I did like 15 days there. My car only takes super which is abour $4.20/gal. So maybe $45 on gas each trip depending on how fast I drive. Not to mention food or dinner afterwards.
> 
> I went to utah for around 375. Brighton, Snowbird and Park City. Forgot how much more lift tickets were out on the big mountains. Didnt even do the math for the drinking and eating at the resorts.
> 
> Did a trip to Tahoe and rode Heavenly for 4 days but only paid $350 for those 4 tickets. But it was a short notice trip and the airfare was a bit pricey. So total spent was a little over 2k with food,hotel,car rental, airfare etc...
> 
> It's exponentially cheaper when you live near a real mountain....makes me so jelly of you other guys. And I only did 17 days so far.
> 
> But, it's so worth it. Once the snow is gone I'm sad all over again and hope for next season.


How'd you get to Utah for $375? How long were you there?


----------



## stickz

Got my season pass for $249.00 for next yr and its already paid for itself in full so other than gas I will be riding for free


----------



## bamfb2

stickz said:


> Got my season pass for $249.00 for next yr and its already paid for itself in full so other than gas I will be riding for free


I get a season's pass to a local mountain for $275. My insurance company gives me a Health Benefit kickback for $200. So I literally spend $75 on it.

The kicker is that it gives me 50% of on a bunch of mountains in VT (Okemo, Jay Peake etc).


----------



## CassMT

just did some division...it cost me $6.71 per day for my season pass this winter...


----------



## bamfb2

CassMT said:


> just did some division...it cost me $6.71 per day for my season pass this winter...


When you work it out that way, it's awesome.

I bought a spring pass at Killington for $200. All you can ski after March 15. Normally an ok deal, but this year it's been fantastic. I'm at $25 per day and hope to get below $15.


----------



## Lamps

CassMT said:


> just did some division...it cost me $6.71 per day for my season pass this winter...


I got mine down to about 20 bucks per day and I also rode 15 days at other hills


----------



## LA Forever

On trips alone this season, I must have spent around $3000-$3500. Heavenly, Brian Head, Heavenly/Northstar, and Breckenridge ate up my wallet... but I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------

